# Florida AADR Point Show



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

*NORTH FLORIDA AADR CLUB
SANCTIONED CONFORMATION SHOW
NOV. 10TH - TWO SHOWS - ONE DAY*

Fun classes are $10 and will include Best Rednose, Best Black, Best Conditioned, Best Blue, Best Buckskin, Judge's Choice, and Junior Handler.

The fun classes will be divided up with the exception of Judge's Choice and Junior Handler. Junior Handler will be broken down to 6 and under, 7 to 11, and 12 to 16.

You can register your dog the day of the show for only $5 with a copy of the dog's pedigree. Registration forms can be printed off of our website, www.freewebs.com/aadr. The $5 registration fee only applies to dogs entered in the conformation shows.

The fees for the conformation show is $15 per entry. Registration starts at 8am sharp and will end at 10am for the first show. We will continue to register until the start of the second show for the second show entries. The first show will start promptly at 11am.

There will be food concessions ran by the Florida Council on Crime and Delinquency with all of the food proceeds going to help them towards their upcoming community service projects. They will be cooking breakfast, lunch, and dinner!!! We will also have voter registration forms out so those who are not registered to vote, can do so at our show.

Non-food vendors are welcome and encouraged. We just ask for a donation to the club for our raffle. Proceeds from the raffle will be sent to Law Dogs USA to help in all that they have done, currently do, and will continue doing for the APBT.

We will adhere to all AADR Rules and Regulations and NO EXCEPTIONS will be made for human aggressive dogs and those without crates for their dogs.

Photos will be taken and CD's with show photos for sale after the show to be mailed to those who order one.

Address for mapquest is: NE 130th Ter. Raiford, FL 32083
www.freewebs.com/aadrclub (currently working on updating the new site)
***NO WEIGHT PULL WILL BE HOSTED AT THIS EVENT DUE TO NO TRACK AT THIS TIME. SORRY FOR THOSE WHO DO WEIGHT PULLING.***​


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Sound like fun you will have to post up pictures. Hey how do you guys deal with the DA dogs?


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> Sound like fun you will have to post up pictures. Hey how do you guys deal with the DA dogs?


Thanks, I will definitely take a lot of pictures.

Dog aggression is accepted at these events, but they take certain steps to avoid a scuffle. Dogs must be crated at all times unless you are competing, there will be no "nose-to-nose" greeting, and it is best to keep your dog at least 4-ft away when you are in the ring.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Sounds like some good rule of thumb. I would hate to see a "scuffle" with a bunch of pits around. OMG that would be AWFUL:rain:


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> Sounds like some good rule of thumb. I would hate to see a "scuffle" with a bunch of pits around. OMG that would be AWFUL:rain:


Indeed!

Most folks bring a breakstick or two; I've never seen an actual fight break out, but last year a dog slipped it's collar and it was a damn disaster


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

HAHA were people pilled up like a good football tackle!!!!! OMG scary but afterwards I bet there was laughing at all the antics of everyone else tring to secure their dogs.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> HAHA were people pilled up like a good football tackle!!!!! OMG scary but afterwards I bet there was laughing at all the antics of everyone else tring to secure their dogs.


It turned into a game for the escapee, "HAHA, fatass!" as multiple people did running tackles to try and catch the dog. :hammer:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I can just see it it would make a good situtation comedy show. A day in the life of a Pitbull!!!!


----------

